# Who wants to play fantasy football this year?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking of starting another Forum fantasy football league this year. We learned some lessons from last year keep it cheap and have fun. I would be looking to have 8-10 teams this year and would need to collect your money before the draft. I was thinking since the economy sucks we could play for $10 this year with third place getting $15 Second $35 First $50. Respond to this thread if you are interested in playing...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It was fun last year. I'm in.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in!!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in again too, but I wont be settling for 2nd place to you this year Orvis. I'm in it to win it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is 1/2 the league... Cmon stevo, hogan, holman, we need 4 more guys...


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

You tryin to exclude me orvis? I thought I was well behaved last year. I'm in again unless you don't want me to.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

sfelk34 said:


> You tryin to exclude me orvis? I thought I was well behaved last year. I'm in again unless you don't want me to.


Even though you are a giants fan you are in... Just 3 more and we have a league...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i would like to. what site do you do it on?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

torowy said:


> i would like to. what site do you do it on?


Haven't decided yet... Last year we did espn but I am open to suggestions... When we have a league I will PM you the ID and password and a place to send your 10$ O.K. that leaves 2 more spots who wants them?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> torowy said:
> 
> 
> > i would like to. what site do you do it on?
> ...


I might be up for this. When are you going to draft? Or an auction league? Yahoo is a good alternative to ESPN and is free for the basic league.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I liked ESPN last year. I have another league in yahoo, which I like as well. The only problem I have is the Yahoo fantasy football site is blocked at work whereas the ESPN site is not  . I'm open either way. I do like the live on-line draft that we did last year. I was late getting home and my wife drafted my first two picks last year while talking to me on the phone phone. One of you suggested that she deserved a new purse if I won. Thanks for making second place for me last year a new purse instead of something for me :x .


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I liked ESPN last year. I have another league in yahoo, which I like as well. The only problem I have is the Yahoo fantasy football site is blocked at work whereas the ESPN site is not  . I'm open either way.


Either FFL site is good. I would also be open either way.



4x4 Bronco said:


> I do like the live on-line draft that we did last year.


Agreed, Definitely the best way to do it.!



4x4 Bronco said:


> I was late getting home and my wife drafted my first two picks last year while talking to me on the phone.


Yeah, I know what you mean. One time my home computer hopelessly crashed during a draft and I had to go BACK to work to finish my draft. :x


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey man, don't be forgetting about me!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will set up the league and sent you all a P.M. of how to sign up for it. This year I need everyone's money before we draft. Have it to me by the 17th or you get the boot! It should be fun!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I will set up the league and sent you all a P.M. of how to sign up for it. This year I need everyone's money before we draft. Have it to me by the 17th or you get the boot! It should be fun!


Count me out then, don't need the added stress of getting the boot over not being able to come up with 10$. If you ever decided to do a league just for the fun of it for those of us that are in hard times then reserve a spot for me will ya. Have a blast boys!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in if you have room. I'd love to bump Brady to 3rd place and as I recall, Orvis laid the smack down on all of us in the first forum league.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

*WARNING*

Tree's ACTIONS/BEHAVIOR become FISHY and highly suspect when Fantasy Football is involved; therefore, it you are going to be in a league with him make sure and remember that there is no such thing as a fair fight. :evil: :wink:

I will pray that I just saved someone some money and a ton of grief. You can thank me later.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have two spots still open in my facebook league. No fees, just for fun. PM me if you're interested. You can use it as a test league for this one. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This one is full but Tree you are in first backup spot if someone doesn't pay up. Sorry Uintaman I would have paid your $10 bucks for you in fact if someone backs out and tree doesn't want it count yourself in!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> This one is full but Tree you are in first backup spot if someone doesn't pay up. Sorry Uintaman I would have paid your $10 bucks for you in fact if someone backs out and tree doesn't want it count yourself in!


I'm cool with 12 teams, but whatever works.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

At this point we only have 5 paid teams of the 10 that signed up...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Sent off the check on Saturday.


----------

